# 2 1/2 months hopeful



## jtango80 (Mar 19, 2012)

So I have just spent a great weekend with my wife we've been on a break for a few months now and we've finally made an agreement to move in to a new condo at the end of the month, I'm really happy but I'm also really scared worried things will fall through and also hopelessly miserable now that she's gone back to her parents... 150 miles away, i miss her to death and really need some encouragement I miss her to death and don't know what to do please help me I'm so lost without my love


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

But you've agreed to move to a new condo together?

That sounds wonderful, you should certainly be focusing on that rather than where she is physically right now. Why not go be with her tonight?


----------

